# Các sản phẩm chuyên dụng dành cho khách sạn



## NguyenXuyen (17/7/19)

Nếu bạn đang có ý tưởng kinh doanh trong lĩnh vực khách sạn và có ý định xây dựng khách sạn nhưng vẫn chưa có kiến thức về các sản phẩm dành cho khách sạn. Vậy hãy cùng Thegioinem.com tìm hiểu bài viết Các sản phẩm chuyên dụng dành cho khách sạn để bạn có bổ sung thêm một số vật dụng dành cho khách sạn của mình.

*1. Drap trải giường* 






_Drap bọc Thanh Thủy vải cotton trắng trơn_​ 
Drap giường là đồ nội thất không thể thiếu trong phòng ngủ khách sạn, giúp bảo vệ tấn nệm của bạn tránh khỏi những vết bẩn không mong muốn và cũng là phụ kiện trang trí.

Một chiếc drap giường đẹp sẽ mang lại cho du khách một cảm giác được tôn trọng và tôn lên vẻ đẹp sang trọng cho căn phòng, giúp chiếc giường của bạn trông đẹp hơn, gọn gàng hơn. Ga trải giường cho khách sạn đa số sử dụng màu trắng trơn hoặc trắng sọc để tạo nên sự sạch sẽ và làm cho căn phòng thêm sáng sủa.

Nên chọn chất liệu ga trải giường bằng cotton để đem lại cảm giác mát mẻ và mềm mại khi nằm. Hơn thế nữa, chất liệu cotton rất bền đem lại thời gian sử dụng lâu dài nhằm tối ưu chi phí cho các chủ đầu tư.

*2. Tấm bảo vệ nệm*
Tác dụng của tấm bảo vệ nệm nhằm ngăn chất bẩn thấm xuống chiếc nệm của bạn, vệ sinh và luôn giữ cho mặt nệm sạch sẽ. Chiếc nệm sẽ luôn mới và sử dụng được lâu bền hơn. Nếu không có tấm bảo vệ nệm thì chất bẩn dạng dung dịch sẽ thấm xuống chiếc nệm của bạn, một thời gian dài ruột nệm sẽ bị đổi màu và nghiêm trọng hơn là bị mốc từ bên trong. Có thể giặt nhiều lần đạt hiệu quả kinh tế cho các khách sạn khi sử dụng sản phẩm.






_Tấm bảo vệ nệm Dunlopillo_​ 
*3. Ruột gối và vỏ gối* 
*Ruột gối:* cho khách sạn tiêu chuẩn từ 3-5 sao hoặc các khu nhà nghỉ, khách sạn , homestay cao cấp. Được làm từ 100% gòn Microfiber Poly siêu mịn. Những sợi bông Microfiber hòa quyện với nhau tạo thành một tổng thể căng phồng giúp gia tăng thêm độ bồng bềnh, mềm mại và không bị xẹp trong thời gian dài sử dụng.

Các sợi lông vũ được xử lý vô trùng, kháng khuẩn, không gây mùi, không kích ứng da nên những người mẫn cảm có thể dễ dàng sử dụng. Có đặc tính giữ nhiệt và tản nhiệt tốn nên mát mẻ dễ chịu dưới mọi thời tiết






_Gối lông vũ nhân tạo TATANA_​ 
*Vỏ gối:* Được làm từ 100% cotton, có khả năng thoáng khí, hút ẩm cao, tạo cảm giác thoáng mát. Được may thêm đường viền màu nêu bao bọc xung quanh nhằm gia tăng thêm tính thẩm mỹ.

Hơn thế nữa, gối lông vũ nhân tạo TATANA sử dụng dây kéo mở, giúp các nhân viên khách sạn có thể dễ dàng hơn trong việc giặt ủi vỏ gối, phần ruột gối sẽ không bị ảnh hưởng khi giặt.

*5. Áo choàng tắm*
Áo choàng tắm là sản phẩm không thể thiếu trong các khách sạn và resort, với chất liệu cotton hút nước tốt giúp làm khô người nhanh chóng sau khi tắm. Giúp người sử dụng tránh bị cảm lạnh và bảo vệ da một cách tốt nhất.

*6. Divan*
Divan Dunlopillo được sử dụng đồng bọ với nệm Dunlopillo, thay cho giường  ngủ cao cấp trong các khách sạn, nhà nghỉ cao cấp, resort,…

Khung Divan Dunlopillo bằng gỗ công nghiệp chất lượng cao, có bánh xe dễ dàng di chuyển

Vải bọc cùng loại với vải nệm đồng bộ






_Divan Dunlopillo_​ 
*7. Nệm khách sạn*
Là vật dụng quan trọng nhất dành cho sản phẩm khách sạn. Đây là dòng sản phẩm thiết kế đặc biệt dành riêng cho các khách sạn hoặc căn hộ cao cấp đòi hỏi tiêu chuẩn khắt khe về an toàn cháy nổ.

Toàn bộ khung nệm được tăng cường trợ lực nhằm tăng độ bền của nệm. Lò xo được xử lý nhiệt luyện, chất lượng tốt tạo cho cơ thể sự thoải mái. Có khả năng kháng bụi, kháng khuẩn, kháng nấm mốc






_Nệm lò xo khách sạn Dunlopillo Contract IPS_​ 
*8. Giường khách sạn*
Với thiết kế độc dáo khác biệt, chất liệu da cao cấp. Giường giúp thay đổi tư thế nằm, thư giản xả stress, phù hợp với bày trí cho khách sạn, không gian phòng ngủ. Giường đôi sẽ mang lại cho không gian khách sạn của bạn sự sang trọng, nổi bật. Nhờ thiết kế tách biệt mang đến sự thuận tiện trong quá trình di chuyển và để đồ vật cá nhân.






_Giường đôi khách sạn cao cấp_​ 
Xem thêm các sản phẩm dành cho khách sạn của Thegioinem.com

Thegioinem.com​


----------

